# Will an 07 CR1 Pro be comfortable for a century?



## whynotpedal (Apr 25, 2009)

Urgent advice sought!!! I was on the verge of pulling the trigger to purchase a 07 CR1 pPro for my wife to ride, and we're actually training for a charity ride which is 150 miles in one day. I was looking around on this forum and read some things about the ride being stiffer and the bike being more geared toward speed than comfort which has given me second thoughts. She has been riding a Fuji WSD which is a steel frame. She was a casual rider, but has stepped up her riding game and thus I thought going with such a light and superior bike would be a great reward. I'm stretching my budget at $1100-1200.

thanks for any input and or suggestions


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I just built a 2008 CR1 Pro. Previously I had ridden a 2003 Specialized Allez (aluminum) and a 2006 Giant TCR Composite Zero. I am NOT a racer and I look for comfort. I just did 81 miles on Thursday and it was over a variety of road surfaces...smooth, chip seal, mangled and potholed...I thought it rode smooth yet lively. It has a decently tall headtube allowing you to choose a more upright position or to adjust the spacers to make it more aero. I have my fit dialed in and had no soreness nor did I find it to be a harsh or uncomfortable ride. I enjoyed it and was out again the next day. I'll be using it for a century this weekend. Just my experience. Hope it helps.


----------



## whynotpedal (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cr1*

Thanks! I really appreciate the good feedback. I was wondering if anyone was going to reply. I missed out on that deal, so I'm back at the drawing board.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

It sure will.......I have done 9 on mine. Love it like a son.........


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish I had seen your post earlier. I hate you missed out on it. I like mine more each day.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I can for sure say it will be comfortable. I just finished my first century and the CR1 was great...even with 20ish miles of ugly chip seal. I love this bike!


----------

